# What’s your favorite reverb right now?



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I recently rented an rv6 and a blue sky from long and McQuade. It’s hard to decide really. The blue sky seems more capable due to extra controls. Not sure about the spring or shimmer on either of them.

What’s your favorite reverb right now?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I loved my bigsky.

The thing to remember between the rv6 and bluesky is that the bluesky is two reverb pedals in one.

Spring and shimmer on both are fine. I would get the strymon.

L&m carry earthquaker now too, so look there as well.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

The Flint is pretty awesome too.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I had the Flint for a bit. Just wish they had made the tremolos pan like they did on the Mobius.

@Budda what did you mean by the Bluesky being two reverb pedals?

I got a Neunaber Slate inbound to compare with the Bluesky and RV6.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I do like th TC Electronics HOF Reverb pedal--but not sure how much I would use all the different options.
I have a cheaper (less expensive) mini pedal for revert right now with 3 varieties--and that does it for what I need.
But if I got a good deal on a fancier one--I might go for it.

Or an old standalone F ender Reverb tank--but I'd need some serious money first for that one


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the5chord said:


> I had the Flint for a bit. Just wish they had made the tremolos pan like they did on the Mobius.
> 
> what did you mean by the Bluesky being two reverb pedals?


The favourite switch means you can switch to an entirely different reverb sound without adjusting anything. Just like stepping on a different reverb pedal. You want a light, low mix spring that you can switch to a massive hall? It's there for you.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm interested too. I just bought the TC Drip spring reverb pedal to tide me over until I buy a nicer unit. I might just stick with it though. It does one thing well and that might be all I need.


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Surf Rider III by SolidGoldFX (Canadian). The boost button doesn't change the volume, it makes the reverb bigger.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dr Scientist RRR. No spring option though.


----------



## SAE Effects (Jul 6, 2015)

Wampler Faux Spring mini. JayLeonard j demo is awesome.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Nuther vote for Flint. 
BlueSky as well but it’s a lot of floor space for one effect even if it is very good. For me, footprint is always an important issue. If I can get two excellent effects in the same space I will. Every time.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Prussian Blue.

It’s on all the time and barely noticeable which is what I wanted.

Small pedal so could easily be mounted under the board if I needed more space.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> The favourite switch means you can switch to an entirely different reverb sound without adjusting anything. Just like stepping on a different reverb pedal. You want a light, low mix spring that you can switch to a massive hall? It's there for you.


The Flint can do this too... except it's 4 pedals in one (2 reverbs and 2 tremolos if using the Fav).

I don't really like Shimmer reverb, and simple controls are a plus for me. I thought I was going to use the Flint mostly for the Plate and Spring sounds, but cranking the decay all the way up on the 80's Hall creates a lush, modulated, infinite reverb that is hard to beat (even with the BigSky, which comes close to that sound, but not quite).


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

@troyhead i dont think you can access 4 sounds with the two buttons though? Thus making it a 2 in 1 again.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

DaddyDog said:


> Surf Rider III by SolidGoldFX (Canadian). The boost button doesn't change the volume, it makes the reverb bigger.
> 
> View attachment 224862


Very curious about the Surfrider.

I’m using a DigiTech Polara on spring setting these days.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Budda said:


> i dont think you can access 4 sounds with the two buttons though? Thus making it a 2 in 1 again.


With the Fav/Miniswitch you can have 4 sounds available. I have mine setup with one trem sound and one reverb sound. Then I tap the external Fav switch, but the Fav setting has both the trem and reverb *bypassed*, so now there is a different trem and reverb ready to go. Basically I'm using the Fav almost as a second bank of presets.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nice workaround!


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

After playing around with the Blue Sky for a month I really loved that basic room sound. I can’t remember if the Flint can cop that sound. On the other hand the mobius panned trems, while fun, are not really necessary for me. I could go back to the mono trems of the flint. Wish it was an easier decision.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot (Jun 3, 2017)

I have a love/hate relationship with my Empress Reverb. So much good sounds, but some obvious flaws ( spring reverb and mix control comes to mind). They do update it from time to time, so they might change some settings in the future. I recently plugged it in the effect loop of my new amp and it sounds way better this way than in the front of the amp.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

the5chord said:


> Wish it was an easier decision.


There is an easy answer... buy them all! 



Vincent Boissinot said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my Empress Reverb. So much good sounds, but some obvious flaws ( spring reverb and mix control comes to mind).


Did I sell you that pedal? It has some really cool sounds that you just can't get on anything else. The Casper setting (the friendly ghost) was probably my favourite, and there was one "beer" setting that had a randomly alternating filter that was actually pretty cool too. But the lack of subtlety was a problem for me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Vincent Boissinot said:


> I have a love/hate relationship with my Empress Reverb. So much good sounds, but some obvious flaws ( spring reverb and mix control comes to mind). They do update it from time to time, so they might change some settings in the future. I recently plugged it in the effect loop of my new amp and it sounds way better this way than in the front of the amp.


My experience with in depth pedals such as the empress or strymon stuff is, you have to read the manual multiple times to really make sure you know how to do what you want it to do.

Our other guitar player has the reverb + echo station, and the only reason he's not getting more from it is because he hasn't had time to really sit down and dive in.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot (Jun 3, 2017)

troyhead said:


> Did I sell you that pedal? It has some really cool sounds that you just can't get on anything else. The Casper setting (the friendly ghost) was probably my favourite, and there was one "beer" setting that had a randomly alternating filter that was actually pretty cool too. But the lack of subtlety was a problem for me.


I wanted to sell it some time ago but decided to keep it and figure out how to use it properly. You really have to spend time with it to appreciate it.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had some nicer units over the years and settled on the H9. It's quality and has variety to offer, not to mention tons of control and tweakbility options. I did buy the Big Sky to compare the two but haven't got around to plugging it in.


----------



## Nadasecria (Oct 19, 2018)

My favorite is King Pedals Genesis Pedals (made in Brazil)






Contains English Subititles 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

I've been using an EQD Ghost Echo for a few years now. It can do a good spring reverb type sound but can also be set for a deep cavernous sound and also does a decent slapback delay. Not foot switchable though. I like how you can dial in the attack so you can keep a percussive attack and let the reverb trails come in after. Let's you get pretty spacey without washing out completely.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Flint


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

To me, the Modulated Reverb setting of the RV-6 is the only 'verb I ever like to play with.
I found the tone knob to be really usefull too.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Nothing fancy, just the Traynor YCV40 spring reverb. There's an acceptable reverb in the Boss ME-80 (if it's combined with other FX from the unit) but if I'm not running other modulation FX I still prefer the amp's reverb.

Anyone else think the speakers somehow alter the reverb?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Nothing fancy, just the Traynor YCV40 spring reverb. There's an acceptable reverb in the Boss ME-80 (if it's combined with other FX from the unit) but if I'm not running other modulation FX I still prefer the amp's reverb.
> 
> Anyone else think the speakers somehow alter the reverb?


They have an impact on the amp's sound, so why not the reverb as well?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> They have an impact on the amp's sound, so why not the reverb as well?


Well, yeah, but I mean some speakers do reverb better than others. It's one of the things I like about the Cannabis Rex. It does reverb better to my ears than many speakers, even those whose non reverb tone I'm okay with.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Well, yeah, but I mean some speakers do reverb better than others. It's one of the things I like about the Cannabis Rex. It does reverb better to my ears than many speakers, even those whose non reverb tone I'm okay with.


I have a Cannabis Rex sitting in a box under another desk.


----------



## the5chord (Oct 7, 2011)

I think I have settled on a Slate+EXP/RV500 and an RV6 on the small board.

Slate Exp cause Neunaber is the only reverb I have been comfortable turning up the mix for those big ambient reverbs. Even at high mixes it still sounds good to me. 

RV6 cause it’s a great pedal for grab and go. It does has stereo through but to my ears I can’t detect any stereo spread like it’s bigger brother RV500. Modulated, plate and the shimmer with the tone at 7-9 o’clock are my favorite cause it doesn’t sound like shimmer on those settings. 


While I liked the Blue Sky I think the Plate on the RV500 just sounds great for what I was using the Blue Sky for. The addition of that delay with any of the reverbs makes it much more useful to me then about any other reverb so far. The ability to run parallel or series is an option you can’t have without something like an es8 or some elaborate switcher that allows side chains. I know it’s a controversial pedal and while I still have a soft spot for the Space/Blue Sky, the added control of the RV500 and two algorithms at once has sold me. So I am sticking with it for now.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

the5chord said:


> I think I have settled on a Slate+EXP/RV500 and an RV6 on the small board.
> 
> Slate Exp cause Neunaber is the only reverb I have been comfortable turning up the mix for those big ambient reverbs. Even at high mixes it still sounds good to me.
> 
> ...


I can do series/parallel with my rig but I haven't tried it with reverb or delay. I imagine the RV-6 should sound good at high mix too. I'm told Cave In did "Antenna" and "Jupiter" with boss pedals and their ambient tones are ridiculous.


----------



## VanillaTrice (Feb 24, 2016)

I just picked up a '71 Traynor YGM-3 and have been really digging the reverb tank on that thing - more so than my pedals...

I've also got an old early model Crate BV-50 that has an awesome spring reverb tank, highly underrated and probably one of my favourite spring reverbs.

As far as pedals go, I've been using the TC HOF mini for years. Does everything under the sun very convincingly if you go into that whole toneprint thing. Personally I like it best in the default setting. One knob, simple to use and a great sound for a digital reverb.

I picked up one of those Mosky Reverb pedals off Amazon for like $35 to my door about 6 months ago....yeah....it's worth about that....barely...It's the one that looks like a Melekko knock off. Not even close sonically. Takes forever to find a setting that is usable.


----------



## Boogyin1979 (May 14, 2018)

For its footprint to possibilities ratio: I haven't found anything I like more than the Ventris.


----------



## gitapik (Aug 5, 2016)

I've got an older WET mono pedal. It's so simple and effective. I love it.

tc electronic with Robben Ford's presets is pretty cool, too.


----------

